# 10-23-14



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Went for a little while this morning. Caught two rat reds.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

There ya go!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

See your time wasn't wasted. Where (general area) were you fishing.. love those reds


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

fishmagician said:


> See your time wasn't wasted. Where (general area) were you fishing.. love those reds


Catfish Basin


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice!.....Ive seen some large carp in that area that look like they'd be a blast on a fly rod


----------

